# Can someone give me a heads up



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have now got some descaler for my new baby, I have come across this video on Youtube which clearly explains how to descale, but people digress, saying nothing is being flushed through the group. It looks to me like everything is done correctly and I just want to be able to get it over with. God knows when the previous owner last cleaned the machine.

Here is the link.






Also came across this one which does not seem awfully different, so I would be inclined to copy the first. No time like the present to use water from the steam wand.






Regards

Garry


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First clip is a made by Philips so I guess, go with that. But you won't do any harm running the descaling water through the group head either.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The reason for drawing through the steam wand /valve is that the take off for steam is at the top of the boiler and where the steam is created possibly more prone to scale. As the water enters the boiler at the bottom just drawing through the brew head may not fully circulate the de scaler to the top of the boiler.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I havnt used the steam wand yet. I guess it ill just follow the video.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You should pull the descaler through the group in order to make sure the pipes feeding the group are being descaled. Get it into all areas of the machine!


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I pulled most of it through the steam wand. I am still getting used to the controls, seams to be hot water coming through when I open the steam wand not sure that is right. Will give 1 more flush through the group and the wand to make sure it gets all in there


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hot water will come out of the steam wand if you open the wand and hit the brew switch.

To get steam you have to hit the steam switch and wait for the boiler to heat more (light should come on or go off to let you know it's ready)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if using solenoid machine, remove the disc and holding plate then descale. if outlet valve machine eg coffee deluxe it states use only steam wand, I suggest removing disc, plate and outlet valve. that way all parts are touched by descaler


----------

